# Silicone hose change and engine detail *PICS*



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

As the missus was away this weekend thought id spend some quality time with the TT instead.

Before:










Having already brought some engine degreaser i sprayed the first can and worked with a tooth and paint brush, then sprayed the second can and worked in again before washing off on "mist" setting on the hose and wiping over with a damp towel.

I had previously purchased the following:

SFS TIP from forum member £BARGAIN!
THS upper boost hoses x2 £70 (£30 cheaper than Forge/SFS/Samco)
pack of blue cable ties
3m of 4mm ID silicone vacuum hose - £9
1m of 8mm ID silicone vacuum hose - £5
pack of 10 hose clamps for 8mm hose - £5
(the above 3 were brought from Autoperformance.co.uk)

Then i set about changing the TIP, with the airbox removed it was simply a case of removing the N75/Breather hoses / DV which were a pain seeing as they were fitted with single use clips, however after youve done a few you get the hang of getting these b&stards off!!!

As you can see its much easier to gain access with the airbox off and whilst it looks tucked away the hose clip onto the turbo should be fairly easy to get to use it was put on in a strange place.










Whilst its off you might as well take a quick pic of your turbo!!










Then to refit just do the opposite.

I also replaced as many of the other vacuum hoses as i could, again those clips are a nightmare. I also replaced the hose on top of the manifold as it was badly cracked, this joins onto the metal pipe with a crushed clamp which had to be ground off with an angle grinder and held back on with a hose clamp.

The RH intercooler to manifold pipe was easy to get to with the battery box removed, however ive left the LH one for another day as all in all this took around 5 hours including lots of interuptions and friends coming over!!

A quick spray over with WD40 and its currently looking like this!



















As requested ive added the size hoses in this pic:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

looking good


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good job nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## H.T (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks great 8)


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Looks very smart!

Just a side question, did you polish your inlet manfold while it was fitted or did you remove to do? Want to do mine but can't be bothered to remove.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking good, I want to do this but dont want to disturb anything, need to get the confidence to do it. Also i am not sure what size hose to buy.

I polished my manifold on the car, took a while though.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

nice one mate, i'd love to replace all the black vacuum hoses with red ones. how did you know which ones you could replace? might order some hose from the website you mentioned now.


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,

1. I left the manifold on, have only half heartly polished it, the charge pipe however i took off as it was easier to sit in the garden with a beer in the sunshine and do it!

2. I will post up an edited pics of all the sizes if you want to use it as a reference! but i only brought 4mm and 8mm however i want some 6mm for the DV.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

it is great looking. it feels good to fiddle fart around on your car (when it is a inexpensive mode) and it turns out great for the really expensive mods. well it is even biggggeerr feeling.

? is something wrong that a little thing like this makes you Happy?? NAH      

have a good one.......


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you just use a coarse grade of sand paper on the charge pipe to start and then gradually come down to some fine wet and dry?

It is all looking good though!


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah i just used some wet and dry and then autosol to bring it to a shine, still needs a bit more elbow grease on it but its coming up!!


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

whats the quality of the ths pipes like? I've been looking for some cheaper samco substitutes but i dont want to buy something thats going to be cheap and weak

oh btw it looks wicked


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job that mate 

What's access like to the end of the 4mm pipes you can't see in the pics, and are they just push on ... don't see any 4mm clips in your shopping list and can't see in the pics ?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

taTTy said:


> Nice job that mate
> 
> What's access like to the end of the 4mm pipes you can't see in the pics, and are they just push on ... don't see any 4mm clips in your shopping list and can't see in the pics ?


one goes under the and on the manifold (I to need to verify which one of the two nipples it is as well ) The other one goes under the plate under the dipstick handle it is where the very small engine covers.

I would love to see a pic of a 225 under the manifold any takers?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Top job mate, well done! I must do this at some point, looks way better 8) 8)

stu


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Ive put together a post on the group buy section for a complete kit to do this, check it out and let me know.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

beeyondGTR said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job that mate
> ...


Ask ap123ap nicely  he's about to change his manifold for a polished one and hopefully is gonna take some pics


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Need all those smaller hoses myself!


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry i overlooked some more of the questions!

BeeyondGTR - I think weve sorted out your pipes issues via PM! let me know if i can be of any further help!

Quality wise iam very pleased with the THS stuff (hence the group buy!) with no problem with the fit and seems like very sturdy hose, ive also been told they are sourced from the same factory as another "well known brand" but dont know if this is true.

As for access to the two hoses under the manifold these are really easy and the original hoses just pulled off.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

mattwarner said:


> Sorry i overlooked some more of the questions!
> 
> BeeyondGTR - I think weve sorted out your pipes issues via PM! let me know if i can be of any further help!
> 
> ...


Hey No Problem this has been the best forum as people have been so helpful. Everybody can take a poke of fun in stride. I was on a forum before as a newbie and would never get one response. I am very happy.
Thanks Again.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i can't see pics  imagine it's a work thing so i'll check when i get home


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mattwarner said:


> As requested ive added the size hoses in this pic:


question matey, you know your hose at the left hand side of the inlet, which loops over the turbo hose on the left (the one you've not changed yet  why have you not done that one? i know a few pics i've seen is there a reason everyone misses it???

looks good mate, the blue looks alot brighter than mine :?


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I was looking at that last night actually! Just for you Tony I will replace it this weekend!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mattwarner said:


> I was looking at that last night actually! Just for you Tony I will replace it this weekend!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm so excited ohhh weee and i just can't hide it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mattwarner said:
> 
> 
> > As requested ive added the size hoses in this pic:
> ...


We do not miss it but most do not do it because they have not bought the Forge brake vacuum hose and or do not want to slice off the bottom hose to put one. But this group we are in-tune with engine bling. I think that was my first and last candy ass post. But I could not resist. I hope you know I am just fooling around :lol: :lol:   :roll: :roll: 8)

Have a good one........


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I am ordering my stuff now!!


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

mattwarner said:


> As the missus was away this weekend thought id spend some quality time with the TT instead.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Sorry to dig up an old thread. I just wanted to say thanks as your last picture with the hose mm really helps me a lot.

Thank you!


----------

